# easiest linux distro with PERL inbuilt



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 19, 2008)

hi friends,am a student of B.tech biotechnology and for bioinformatics  i need PERL.Now can any of u suggest which distro comes with PERL inbuilt and also all necessary multimedia codecs(as i dont have a net connection in my mess).please suggest.(though having perl is the primary criteria but it must also have the necessary codecs for multimedia like mp3 etc.) .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you atleast arrange for a net access for just one day ? Then any distro will do.
How experienced are you in linux ?


----------



## sganesh (Dec 19, 2008)

Try Opensuse11.1 or Fedora.
Both have perl inbuilt,They can play all mp3 songs,
But to watch videos of .vob,divx ,you have to install VLC player from internet,
It's one install only,Very Simple.
But the exact Distro,that satisfy your requirements is Mandriva PowerPack
Advantage:
1.All  codecs are inbuilt!(inbuilt VLC player)
2.Perl inbuilt

Everything depends on you,
If you find hard enough to install codecs form internet,Rather Buy ManDriva PowerPack!!LOL

Hmm.another option i found!
Try downloading Mandriva 2009 [mandriva-linux-free-2009-dvd- x86_64.iso]
It has inbuilt VLC and perl inbuilt!!
There is no need of internet for downloading codecs!
Source:
*www.mandriva.com/en/download/free


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 19, 2008)

@sganesh i previously thought of mandriva,though i once used it when it was known as mandrake.can u tell of how much size the mandriva distro  is?
also does fedora support out of the box mp3 playback?from my exp with fedora 8 i found that it does not support it out of the box?

@metalheadgautham,  I am bascically a linux newbie,though previously i tried many distros but only upto that.

also cn u tell how to configure bsnl broadband in freespire? ppopeconf comman does not act


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 19, 2008)

Dr.tweaker said:


> also does fedora support out of the box mp3 playback?



No


----------



## sganesh (Dec 19, 2008)

@Dr.tweaker
Use Mandriva ,it ll be around 4 GB!download and burn it to a DVD!!

@ThinkFree
Soory i dindt Check in Fedora but my opensuse11 plays mp3 files without any codecs installed from net!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2008)

you can directly use bsnl broadband without configuration if you enable dhcp in modem.
see link below for details.
*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/configuring-bsnl-modem-allow-dhcp/


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 24, 2008)

go for sabayon 4.0


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

If you are a guy who has tried distros before, AND don't have steady internet, I think the best has to be Mepis. But yeah, a major distribution upgrade is comming in a few months, although I would still advice you to stick with Mepis latest.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah i tried simply mepis.
@ metalhead gautham,please solve or suggest for another problem.i installed ati restricted drivers and then aftr words my video playback was choppy.so i searched for fixes around in google and tweajed some thingy.now when i play a video only sound comes,no video. but when i disable the graphics drivr,video comes but again no eye candy,i am stuck up. please help me
(1) in restoring the ati drivers default settings,i screwed up pretty much.i am using intel d102ggc2 mobo with radeon x200 igp.

(2)what is the remeady for choppy pixxialiated playback
(3) is this common in ati igps coz lot of people have the same problem


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2008)

So SimplyMEPIS works fine ?

And the driver problem is simple to solve. First post your xorg.conf here.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 25, 2008)

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Configured Video Device"
	Driver      "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "Configured Video Device"
	Monitor    "Configured Monitor"
	DefaultDepth     24
EndSection









this is my xorg.conf


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2008)

hmm....
you have used the right video device.. but...
have you tried changing to "vesa" driver in video device ?
it disables video acceleration, so no effects.

And did you see these tutorials ?

*www.mepisguides.com/Mepis-6/fglrx/install-fglrx/fgrlx.html
*www.mepisguides.com/Mepis-6/fglrx/install-radeon/radeon.html

I want to type more, but the transformer just blew up. sorry, will finish reply later.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> hmm....
> you have used the right video device.. but...
> have you tried changing to "vesa" driver in video device ?
> it disables video acceleration, so no effects.
> ...






thanks for your reply,yup probably i tried changing something to -xv,

but these are for mepis,i need something for ubuntu hardy heron


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2008)

which OS are you using ? mepis or ubuntu ?


----------

